# Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto.



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

This is Mum's Taxi! First with the standard 14X6 alloys, then with a crude photo enhancement with the black rims which will soon be fitted with Bridgestone 185X60/14 GII.


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

pretty sick


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (Green T4)*

The 55Kw motor wouldn't pull a drunken sailor off your sister, but is very easy on fuel, much better than the 1.8L Golf III it replaced. It rides like a much bigger car with graet cornering abilities.


A rear sun blind I fitted after purchse. It helps disfuse the idiots with their driving/fog lights on at night of the behind me.


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (Green T4)*

Two new rims which have been sandblasted & powder coated black, awaiting the tyres.



_Modified by Green T4 at 9:20 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (Green T4)*

Very nice Polo. I love the subtle quailty and spartan simplicity of the Polo.


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (cricketchirp)*

Ended up with Toyo Transas Teo tryres instead of the Bridgestones as they were superseeded with something more expensive. Before fitting, as it is 38 degree Celcius in Adelaide today, a record heatwave of over 14 days of over 35 degreee. I'll wait till it cools down a bit this evening before I fit them to the front of the Polo. Then Julia will take the two front wheels to Tyre Power for the removal of the tyres, then to the sandblaster, then to the powder coater. Must be completed by April 6th, our Club Show Day, where the Polo & the Transporter T4 will be on display.


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (Green T4)*

Front wheels are on.


----------



## Jagermeister! (Apr 26, 2007)

g'yea


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jagermeister!)*

Rear wheels now on. The car is a bit dirty, so I will take some nice pics later.


----------



## ethanh8791 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (Green T4)*

nice nice nice! any plans to drop it on its belly?


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (ethanh8791)*

No plans to lower. I know it would look nice, but not practical. I already have enough trouble getting in & out of our driveway.
A couple of clean pics from our VW Show Day last Sunday.


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Our 2003 Polo, 1.4, Auto. (Green T4)*

Put on the badges I'd bought a couple of weeks ago. Just for something a little different.


----------

